# Aktueller Patch, aktueller Grafiktreiber - Rage stürzt ständig ab



## xODBx (24. Oktober 2011)

*Aktueller Patch, aktueller Grafiktreiber - Rage stürzt ständig ab*

hallo zusammen
bin echt frustriert und verärgert darüber, dass ein spiel wie rage erscheint und nur probleme hat. ich hab den aktuellen patch und grafiktreiber drauf, aber immer wieder bleibt das game hängen oder ich lande auf dem desktop. habe sämtliche grafikeinstellungen probiert, auflösung geändert, mit und ohne vsync, filterungen usw.... aber leider hat nichts geholfen. ich drücke eigentlich mehr die quick-save taste als das game zu spielen. immer wieder schmierts ab.

hat hier jemand vielleicht noch nen tip wie man das game ans laufen bekommt und zwar durchgehend?
wäre echt super

vielen dank
xODBx


----------



## tavrosffm (24. Oktober 2011)

hallo und willkommen.
ein paar angaben zu deinem system wären hilfreich.


----------



## xODBx (24. Oktober 2011)

hi tavrosffm
also meine sig hab ich im kontrollzentrum eingefügt. warum sie hier nicht erscheint...mhh
ich schau nochmal nach
danke


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Oktober 2011)

Wird denn eine ErrorLog-Datei erstellt?


> ...\My Games\id Software\Rage\base\ErrorLog_07-10-2011__20-16.txt


Und wenn ja was steht da drin?


----------



## xODBx (24. Oktober 2011)

hi
habe keine errorlog da stehen. ich warte mal einen evtl nächsten absturz ab und seh dann mal nach
danke


----------



## xODBx (24. Oktober 2011)

ok, gerade ne std gezockt und dann wieder abgeschmiert.....aber kein errorLog


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Oktober 2011)

xODBx schrieb:


> ok, gerade ne std gezockt und dann wieder abgeschmiert.....aber kein errorLog


Hast du im Multiplayer ebenfalls Abstürze? Ein anderer Spieler hatte geschrieben, dass wenn das nicht der Fall ist, es an den Einstellungen und nicht am Grafiktreiber liegt.
 Ein weiterer Spieler meinte noch, dass bei ihm die Abstürze verschwanden als er einen älteren Grafiktreiber(191.07) benutzte. Allerdings ging es da um Abstürze direkt nach dem Intro.

Ich glaube ohne eine Fehlermeldung wird es schwer. Möglicherweise kann man die ErrorLog-Datei über die Konsole oder die Config-Datei aktivieren, habe dazu aber leider nichts finden können.


----------



## xODBx (25. Oktober 2011)

ne, sorry, multiplayer zock ich nicht. ich kann auch im installordner nirgends eine errorlog finden. hatte echt große hoffnung auf den neuen nvidia treiber den ich seit heute drauf hab, aber nix da.
trotzdem danke für deine hilfe. vielleicht kommt ja noch ein tip


----------



## Kaeksch (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich geh ja mal davon aus das du das Original hast, dann kannst du ja wohl mal den Mehrspieler probieren.


----------



## xODBx (26. Oktober 2011)

problem bleibt. hätte mich auch ehrlich gesagt gewundert.
grüße
xODBx


----------



## Respect11 (19. Januar 2012)

ich hab genau das selbe problem bekomme allerdings nen errorblock angezeigt noch nicht einmal der kundenservice kann mir da weiterhelfen woh zu früh auf rage gefreut hat denn keiner eine lösung für dieses problem ?!


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

mit welchen Einstellungen spielst du Rage? Gib doch mal bitte nen paar Infos über die Grafik und Sound Einstellungen wie das bei dir eingestellt ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Januar 2012)

Zusätzlich zu dem was Crysisheld geschrieben hat, schreib am besten noch den Inhalt des Error-Log dazu, oder du kannst natürlich auch selbst z. B. per Google suchen, falls noch nicht gemacht. 
Vielleicht hatte jemand bereits den gleichen Fehler und hat eine Lösung gefunden.


----------

